# Captcha-Recognition?



## Chaoz (15. Mai 2008)

Hi Leudz,

ich bräucht ma ne Idee, wie ich captchas entziffern kann,
hab scho nach OCR-Zeux gesucht in Java... leider erfolglos =(

greetz


----------



## Marco13 (15. Mai 2008)

Hm. Ich kenne kein Programm, das "Captchas" knackt. Wenn überhaupt, dann gibt es für EINE spezielle Captcha-Art EIN spezielles Programm, das (mit einer mehr oder weniger hohan Sicherheit) das Captcha löst. Aber ... dir ist schon klar, dass es bei Captchas gerade darum GEHT, dass es kein Programm gibt, dass "sie" knacken kann?


----------



## Illuvatar (15. Mai 2008)

Interessante Links dazu:

http://libcaca.zoy.org/wiki/PWNtcha
http://www.brains-n-brawn.com/default.aspx?vDir=aicaptcha


----------

